# Tire wont inflate :mad:



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's a funny question: For some reason I cant inflate the tire. Everytime I put the hose up to the valve, the valve expels more air than fills. I've tried different gas stations too.
Should I replace the valve stem or is there a way to fix the problem?

How DO you replace a valve stem?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

just get a new inter valve for the stem it will be much easier than having the tire removed, cutting the old stem out, banging a new stem in, replace tire, have it rebalenced.

go to your local rice shop, ask them for a valve stem internal remover, but a new valve stem, use the tool to swap the internals from the new stem to the old.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like a plan, Thanks!


----------

